# Terrarium plants that love water



## MrLarner (Jun 25, 2013)

I've got a epiweb setup with a pump, so the back wall is constantly wet and there is loads of water under the epiweb base.
I want to plant a few plants into the epiweb but i'm not sure which plants will survive once their roots grow through the epiweb and down into the water.
i wanted to get a Fittonia but not sure if it would survive with constantly wet roots.
so anyone know any nice plants i can get which likes good light and constantly wet roots?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I think a lot of plants will actually be ok there-since the epiweb is an open substrate and will not become super waterlogged. Also, running water is difference then stagnant water.

But most typical terrarium aroids will do well with wetness. One I've found very tolerant and pretty to boot is Syngonium rayi. I've had them grow in the water section of a newt tank leaves nearly completely submerged-and they will happily grow in waterlogged soil that would kill many plants. 

Hydrocotyle is another plant that loves wet feet-it will probably go apeshit on the background so decide carefully if you do want it. 

Riccia loves high light and running water. So do the typical aquarium mosses(I'd reccomend Christmas and Taiwan moss for the better looks over stringy appearing java moss)

For that matter many of the commonly grown aquarium plants would probably be a smash hit if the tank is humid enough-in the wild many grow in similar habitat. Anubias, Java fern, Bolbitis, etc.


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Anubias Barteri, Pilea cadierei, Cryptocoryne and Neptunia aquatica (sensitivity plant) Is what comes to mind for me anyway.


----------



## Daoriginalmaze (Feb 16, 2014)

Cape sundews don't seem to mind growing in my tanks waterfall along with my butterworts...


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

It's more of a aquarium plant, but Java fern grows _amazingly_ on epiweb drip walls. 
Perhaps it grows a little too well though


----------

